# First Natural Edge Bowl - Updated photos of finished bowl



## MKTacop (Aug 1, 2016)

A friend of mine gave me a small log of Mesquite and I decided to try my first natural edge bowl. I found out the hard way that they can bite if you're not careful.....ended up with 3 cuts on my hand.

Anyway, looking for some input on finishing this thing. It's sanded to 800 already, but I can't decided the best way to go about finishing it with the natural edge. What has worked well for you guys?

Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Aug 1, 2016)

That's pretty!

I like satin finishes in general, so I tend to use something like Minwax antique oil or Formby's tung oil finish... I'm not crazy about shiny bark for some reason.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## JohnF (Aug 1, 2016)

I have to agree with Dave. Satin....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bladesmith (Aug 1, 2016)

Love it!! Awesome job, I use Danish oil on my Mesquite and love the satin look it gives.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 1, 2016)

man thats perty allready. Cant wait to see it when its done...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 1, 2016)

I don't have any suggestions but that is a dang fine bowl! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## MKTacop (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks to all for the suggestions. I went with Danish Oil. Here are the photos of the completed "Biting Bowl"

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DKMD (Aug 3, 2016)

Nicely done! Looks great! (even against that blue background)

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 3, 2016)

That's pretty, the oil really popped the color of that skeet! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 3, 2016)

Doc's right, it would look better with a different background. The beach makes a great background for things like this so send it to me and I will take some pictures of it and send the pictures back to you. Sounds good? Great! I PM my mailing address and you can get it sent out today...

That is very cool looking braddah.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Az Turnings (Aug 4, 2016)

How do you turn the tenon off? If you used Cole jaws wouldn't it take the bark off with the amount of pressure being used??


----------



## MKTacop (Aug 4, 2016)

Az Turnings said:


> How do you turn the tenon off? If you used Cole jaws wouldn't it take the bark off with the amount of pressure being used??



I cut the tenon off on the bandsaw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 4, 2016)

Jesus is that a Satan finish (insert angelic music)?

I like the wood and form - well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Aug 4, 2016)

Nicely done. Fantastic shape and balance

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 9, 2016)

Very nice turning -- great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 9, 2016)

great piece! You got the shape just right IMO.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

